# Oil-primed canvas



## highoffart (Apr 21, 2015)

I recently purchased a Fredrix oil-primed linen canvas which does not state whether or not it has been triple-primed. However, a description on the Internet stated that there is no need to prepare the canvas for oil paint because it has been primed the old fashioned way. This would suggest to me that it has been triple-primed right?

There is another canvas by the name of Vincent Masterpiece canvas which is triple-primed for oil paint and described as being smooth. It is quite expensive ($38.00). I've been so fixated on the thought of it being triple-primed that I was debating in my head whether or not I should purchase one. What do you think? Stick with the Fredrix oil-primed linen even though it may not be triple-primed?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

You never stated what size it is... That aside...

Why do you want triple primed? I have read many thing on the internet (since I am not an oil painter) and many artists say that triple primed is so popular simply because people buy it. Why not get a *GOOD *Gesso and prime your own canvas?

It may or may not be better.. but there are many great masterpieces that have been done on other than Triple Primed Linen. It's not *necessarily* the materials you use.. but what you do with them that counts!

Just Thinking Out Loud

D

PS - If you have the money..then try out the $38 canvas.. That's the only way to know if you will like it


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 

I do oil paintings but not of the quality that you are talking about. I use canvas but generally just buy the least expensive. Be sure to let us know if you decide to get that $38 canvas and let us know how it works out. If ever I get to the point that I can do a really good painting I just might want to do it on a really good canvas.


----------

